# Kennel cough



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

can anyone tell me if kennel cough is very contagious as my sister's dog we think has it. Pushca has been with him for 2 days but she had 2 injections against it 2 mths ago. And my vet gave me antibiotics. just wanted to check thankyou


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not an expert but I think it is quite contagious. Antibiotics don't work against it as it's a virus. Dylan had it - no idea where he caught it, but it was very mild - barely noticed any symptoms. I believe that the jabs don't work against every strain either - I think it's a bit like flu, there are lots of different strains and you can't vaccinate against all of them. I think Kendal is a lot more knowledgeable on this topic so hopefully she'll post.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Helen. The vet gave my sister advice to get benylin! My vet gave Pushca two jabs and anti biotics....£120 later.....and she still may getit...oh well benylin it is next time


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

yes, my vet gave me antibiotics too! I have to learn to argue more!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I wish I was more forceful too. My vet charged me £44 on her follow up inspection after her spaying as she popped her glands....the follow was supposed to be included in the £380 fee and I just paid it> needless to say I have changed my vet but not my forcefulness sadly


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my girls have never had kennel cough but the boarding kennel i work at had a bade Case of it last summer 2010, it was a nightmare to get rid of as it was in my aria and others and we have dogs come form miles away to use out kennels. this is why i don't believe the KC vacc does any good as both dogs with the KC vacc and without got it, but their were others who had and didn't have the KC vacc that didn't get it. 

we used benylin on all of them, we only took one to the vets a wee terrier called patch who is like 15 years old (still don't agree with him coming into kennels at his age but its the owners choice) but that was just a precaution because he was so old, not seen him since feb or march this year but as far as i know he is still alive and kicking. 


you really do just need to let it run its coarse, but it is very contagious, but very rarely life threatening, its like a human cold. just takes time to get over. 


my boss arreanged a group chat with one of the main local vets in our aria for our kennel and an other kennel she is friends with. it was the vet who told us that he quite often gives dogs antibiotics for dogs with kennel cough just to put the owners at ease his words were "they like to see you do something for their dog" but he admitted in most cases he just tells them about benylin, but the more neurotic the owner (you get some right nutters) it just puts them at ease. but yeah benylin is your best bet.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

kendal said:


> my boss arreanged a group chat with one of the main local vets in our aria for our kennel and an other kennel she is friends with. it was the vet who told us that he quite often gives dogs antibiotics for dogs with kennel cough just to put the owners at ease his words were "they like to see you do something for their dog" but he admitted in most cases he just tells them about benylin, but the more neurotic the owner (you get some right nutters) it just puts them at ease. but yeah benylin is your best bet.


You and I are obviously viewed as neurotic owners Deb!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dylansmum said:


> You and I are obviously viewed as neurotic owners Deb!!


lol im just saying that the vet who spoke to us pick which onmes to give the antibiotic, if he feel he can reason with them he wont do it but if he feel they need something visual he will do it. 


other vets might just do it because they thing kerching more than anything els. we have worriers on this forum but i dont think we have any realy nurotics. some people hand you a step by step guide for how to care for thei dog, including how to say good night to them, how hey need to be in the room with you to eat. how many biscots mean bed dime and how many mean good boy. some freek out saying their dog is agressive to all dogs, then they become best palls with one or more dogs at the kennels.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Daisy has a form of it (presume it's mild, but sounds awful) from getting the vaccine. Has had it two weeks now and I've been giving her 2.5ml of benelyn when she is really coughing. Just have to let it run its course unless they are poorly with it, which will probably be a secondary infection likely to need antibiotics (what 2 vets have advised me).


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Neurotic? Me? No? Never? That vet saw us coming


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh dear I am neurotic,,I know where Pushca gets her dramatics from...but she does have a slight cough so onto the benylin we go and me sent into hyper worry mode


----------

